# Problems in Italy??



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is a letter in this month’s MMM from a regular overwinterer in Italy. They say MH parking places, and the Aires type of facilities are closing at an alarming rate with height barriers being used in many places. Ironically “camping car” signs are still there but ultimately lead to height barriers. Camp sites are also apparently closing earlier and opening later in the spring/summer.

All this apparently in response to many migrants from North Africa that have been using them. Letter writer (or spouse) is Italian and has been going there for winter for years and years. 

Anyone else noticed this?

Dick


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Dick

so have the African migrants got motorhomes? 
:?: 

and the sites opening for a shorter season would surely be in response to poor occupation? i.e commercial considerations.... :?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

No idea. Just highlighting what might be useful info Mike and asking for confirmation.

Dick


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

We drove through Italy to Sicily this winter. We used the ACSI book and always found somewhere open. We also stayed on quite a few SOSTAs which we found by accident or word of mouth.
Plenty of vans about, mainly German, not many Brits.
Only problem we found was it was colder than Southern Spain/Portugal, but the historic sites we visited made up for that.

Dunworkin


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

bognormike said:


> Dick
> 
> so have the African migrants got motorhomes?
> :?:


Seems to be a lot more africans with motorhomes doing a fine trade...

If you see this sign ..

http://screencast.com/t/b7s9NDidk9

you just know they re layed down on the job !!!!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Problems in Italy*

 no longer m/homing myself don't have up to date personal experience. However, can say that haven't seen/noticed anything of this ilk on Italian m/homing forums. It is true that some shortsighted local administrations are making anti-motorhome noises; but also true that many others are opening or allowing to open 'soste'.
As for commercial campsites or 'aree attrezzate', there are loads open
all year round, all over the country.
Don't see where the African immigrants come into it. They may be, or are, a problem in some areas; but they don't have caravans or motorhomes. It could be that the odd campsite somewhere has been turned into emergency tented/bungalow accomodation; but that would only be a temporary measure. 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Problems in Italy*

Does the chap posting on MMM say whereabouts in Italy?

That would be helpful, it's a big place!

Helen


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

OK posted before from memory. Letter in MMM by Martin and Franca Ross from Kent (I'm taking it as in the public domain as it was published). Franca is Italian and they have been doing a winter tour there for 35yrs. Quotes-

*"I write to draw readers' attention to the very sudden unreliability of the various publications regarding camperstops and campsites in Italy. There has been a huge change."

" …. Many towns have this year placed height barriers on their former camperstops and discharge points and turned them into ordinary carparks."*

They give two examples (Piacenza and Pavia) that had left sign posting in place to the now defunct facilities. Conversations with locals had revealed that *"Mayors had been forced to close them …. because a huge influx of illegal immigrants using camper stops improperly"*

The campsites are apparently as Mike suggested closing for winter (even those advertised as open in the winter) due to low numbers of Northern Europeans last winter

It ends with *"… do not rely on published lists of camper stops without first checking with the commune at the town hall in whatever town you hope to stop in"*

Dick


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Since I live in the north of Italy I will be keeping an eye on this issue. We just did a 10 day tour down the east cost to the heel of the boot. I did not notice any problems with immigrants or closed camper areas. It is true that Italians are getting pretty tense about all the immigrants but as one can imagine those poor immigrants aren't likely to be touring around in motor homes. There are a certain number of gypsies or Romanians who live in various sorts of caravans and campers but they have always been around.

It is also true that some cities are closing off access to campers. But generally they can only do this legally if they provide alternate parking in another location, which is usually on the outskirts of the center city. Remember that in the absence of a sign prohibiting camper parking you can park anywhere a car can park as long as you don't create a traffic hazard. And parking is not camping even if you happen to be in the camper. How much space you take up can be an issue. I generally try to park where my excess length overhangs an open area and does not have me taking more than one parking space.

As far as camp sites go, they are a big industry charging rather high prices but still not likely to be closing for any reason other than lack of business.

So I wouldn't let the note posted bother me, enjoy your time in Italy and don't worry.


----------

